# Has anyone had any success with Goofbid?



## Graham Orm (24 Nov 2013)

For those unaware Goofbid requires linking with your ebay account, and will then snipe (bid in the last few seconds) any item you select for the highest bid required to win the item, within you pre-set limit. This saves you waiting until the end of the auction and doing it yourself.

However. I have tried it 3 times now. I've confirmed the snipe via my email, but it's not worked at all even though the item sold for less than my highest bid.

Have you ever been successful with it?


----------



## marcros (24 Nov 2013)

I have had that happen once. I was quite late in setting it up and assumed user error. I have successfully used it a dozen times, maybe more.


----------



## Mike.C (24 Nov 2013)

Grayorm":1f8xloes said:


> For those unaware Goofbid requires linking with your ebay account, and will then snipe (bid in the last few seconds) any item you select for the highest bid required to win the item, within you pre-set limit. This saves you waiting until the end of the auction and doing it yourself.
> 
> However. I have tried it 3 times now. I've confirmed the snipe via my email, but it's not worked at all even though the item sold for less than my highest bid.
> 
> Have you ever been successful with it?



I do not use ebay much but surely that is the whole point of an auction the highest bid wins. 
I know that you say your bid was confirmed by email, but if you left it until the last couple of seconds are you sure that your bid was made in time? And does the email just confirm the bid and not necessarily that it was made before the end of the auction?

Cheers

Mike


----------



## Graham Orm (24 Nov 2013)

Mike.C":1zgmj2my said:


> Grayorm":1zgmj2my said:
> 
> 
> > For those unaware Goofbid requires linking with your ebay account, and will then snipe (bid in the last few seconds) any item you select for the highest bid required to win the item, within you pre-set limit. This saves you waiting until the end of the auction and doing it yourself.
> ...



Mike, the idea is that instead of lets say placing your maximum bid of £15 on an item that's currently at £4 but has 2 days to go, Goofbid will store your high bid and place it as close to the end of the auction as you dictate (an hour, 5 mins or 5 seconds, whatever you decide). This avoids your auto-bid competing with other bidders and bumping up the price well in advance of the auctions end, therefore excluding you. It's also handy if you are after something that finishes when you are out and unable to monitor the end of the auction. 

But for me, it hasn't worked. I did as instructed and confirmed my 'snipe' by responding to the email. But nothing happened and the item went for well under the maximum bid I had set.

I may well be missing something, some input from other Goofbidders would be welcome.


----------



## Graham Orm (24 Nov 2013)

marcros":3bpq5h09 said:


> I have had that happen once. I was quite late in setting it up and assumed user error. I have successfully used it a dozen times, maybe more.



That's encouraging Marcos. Do you simply respond to the confirmation email? I find when I do it simply takes me to the relevant ebay page with no option to do anything more.


----------



## Mike.C (24 Nov 2013)

Grayorm":2kb9aizy said:


> Mike.C":2kb9aizy said:
> 
> 
> > Grayorm":2kb9aizy said:
> ...



Yeah I see what you mean but maybe 5 seconds is leaving it too late. Saying that it seems to have worked for marcros most of the time.

Cheers

Mike


----------



## marcros (24 Nov 2013)

Grayorm":14xarhp5 said:


> marcros":14xarhp5 said:
> 
> 
> > I have had that happen once. I was quite late in setting it up and assumed user error. I have successfully used it a dozen times, maybe more.
> ...



no, i log onto goofbid and set up the snipe using the ebay number. I dont do anything at all with emails- everything through the bookmarked goofbid page.


----------



## heatherw (24 Nov 2013)

I find it doesn't make any difference whether you confirm the bid or not. I've had one bid which failed to work and the rest worked fine, I leave it till 2 seconds before end, sometimes I win, more often I don't. Butr because the bids aren't high enough.


----------



## Graham Orm (24 Nov 2013)

marcros":2lqa7f7x said:


> Grayorm":2lqa7f7x said:
> 
> 
> > marcros":2lqa7f7x said:
> ...



Me too but they email me asking me to confirm the bid.


----------



## marcros (24 Nov 2013)

Oh, sorry hadn't noticed that. Never confirmed them as a result of the emails then.


----------



## marcros (24 Nov 2013)

I thought i would give it a try tonight for you.

I put a snipe on this

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Bench-Grinder ... 1020001670 to come in at 2 seconds to go.

I didnt confirm the email link.

And it worked fine. Looks an interesting grinder, with its 10 x 2" larger wet wheel. And the outlaws are only a few miles away so will collect it for me. Hopefully at least one wheel will be nice and fine.


----------



## Graham Orm (24 Nov 2013)

With only 2 seconds to go?! OK I'll try again thanks. Looks like a steal but it will need a new wet wheel.


----------



## marcros (24 Nov 2013)

we will see. if it isnt worth replacing that wheel, it will have a buffing wheel put on.


----------



## whiskywill (25 Nov 2013)

eBay bid increments change as the price rises. If your maximum didn't match the required bid increment it wouldn't count, even if it was above the winning bid. 
I use Auctionsniper.com.


----------



## Graham Orm (25 Nov 2013)

whiskywill":3icd80yz said:


> eBay bid increments change as the price rises. If your maximum didn't match the required bid increment it wouldn't count, even if it was above the winning bid.
> I use Auctionsniper.com.



I have the page of ebay bid increments saved for reference and the difference in price V my bid was probably 10 times that of the bid increment. Thanks for the input though. :wink:


----------



## Paul Hannaby (25 Nov 2013)

I use goofbid sometimes too with the default 5 seconds before the end bid. Usually it seems to work ok and I haven't bothered confirming the bids. My main reason for using it is because I often forget to bid!

One thing about the grinder - the wet wheel will be doing not much more than 100 RPM so it wouldn't be much use with a buffing wheel on it.


----------



## marcros (26 Nov 2013)

I will see what it is like. Even if I have to buy a new wheel, it is still good value. 

What makes tormeks so good- is that predominantly the wheel and sturdy jig system?


----------



## chelsea_uk (26 Nov 2013)

I find gixen very good never let me down unless it went above my limit


----------



## Graham Orm (26 Nov 2013)

chelsea_uk":1l12r1na said:


> I find gixen very good never let me down unless it went above my limit



I'll give it a go next time.

Another point worth raising is that you have to give your ebay password which can then lead to someone getting your PayPal details. I used an alternative Ebay account so was wondering if that had anything to do with it.


----------

